# Converting Half Of Garage For Reptiles



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey everybody, i was just wondering if any body has converted any of their garages into reptile rooms or any other places into reptile rooms. I ask this as my reptile addiction means that i am starting to run out of room in bedroom and feel i need to expand. Im not sure whether it may be worth making a viv stack at the back of garage and insulate half of garage with vivs in, but i definately need to put some reps in garage as i want to breed beardies in the next few years


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I converted half my garage, well 2/3rds heres a few pics








excuse the bad kingspanning it was on a budget


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

wow that looks like exactly what i had in mind for my garage
if you dont mind me asking how long and what are the sorts of costs involved in a project like this?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well it cost between £1000-1500 and took around 3 months although it would only of taken a couple of weeks had I not only had one day a week to work on it.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks alot, will definately be considering this in the future


----------



## Parky (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! looks like youve been busy, cant wait for some updates!!


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

im looking at doing this very soon as i moved house recently and my reps used to be in a shed but had to leave that so they are in the house now and now we have a garage i may as well use that. suppose im lucky though as i work at knauf who make plaster board and insulation so get it all for free and im an electrician!hmmm i may contract myself out to people who require a rep shed/garage!!!!ha ha!!!


----------



## Graffen (Jul 29, 2008)

SiUK said:


> well it cost between £1000-1500 and took around 3 months although it would only of taken a couple of weeks had I not only had one day a week to work on it.


WOW! Is building material so expensive in the UK? I just converted half of my 19:th century grain-warehouse to livingquarters as well as a nice place for my Viv´s. It cost me 2000 € for 2 rooms totaling 50 square-meters including laminated floors and a BIG window (the electrician only costed me 200€). : victory:. I hope to have it decorated in a few weeks so I can show some pic´s.


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Graffen said:


> WOW! Is building material so expensive in the UK? I just converted half of my 19:th century grain-warehouse to livingquarters as well as a nice place for my Viv´s. It cost me 2000 € for 2 rooms totaling 50 square-meters including laminated floors and a BIG window (the electrician only costed me 200€). : victory:. I hope to have it decorated in a few weeks so I can show some pic´s.


 Mate everything is more expensive in this craphole country, its cos we have a ringpiece running it:devil:!! 
Electricians cost that for about an hour over here!!lol


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure you have adequate ventilation as although its great having an uber insulated room they can overheat due to the heat produced by the vivs (as mine have in summer iv hardly had a bulb on at all and there all 80/85) also its healthy to have some fresh air in there as dependant on what your thinking of keeping afew gd poos and your room stinks!!!

A form of ventilation you can shut off would be good eg a nightventing window or a vent that has a closable grill so your heating bills arent grief in winter, draughproof your door that will help conserve energy also heat the room not the viv is a good motto as well, as its alot more efficent to keep your room a steady 60/70 and have your mats or bulbs do the rest than have your mats ect trying to heat a viv in freezing room.

Other energy saving tips are use strip lighting as its more energy efficient insulate every where! as heat goes out through anything so walls floor especially ceiling and seal everywhere even with a cheap painters culk as it all makes a difference , if budget permits velux windows are good to provide light and summertime ventilation.

And even if you've got even more money than that you can go for thermostatically openeing velux soim summer if it gets abit hot they will open automatically so your herps dont get cooked..


----------



## Graffen (Jul 29, 2008)

As I promised, here are some pics of my new living room/reptile room and bedroom:









The entrance to the bedroom with stone archway.









The living room with some vivs in the shelf (more to come)









The newest viv for my Jungle-carpet male.


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice 

I like the Arch way that looks mint.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb:Love the archway you cheese monster. :no1::no1::no1::flrt:


----------

